# Inverness machine polish



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello All 

I wanting to get my motor machine polished as it has some swirls on it. 

I only bought the car last month  but wouldnt trust myself doing it really. 

Its a 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX STI Type uk.

Is there anywhere/anyone in Inverness who fancys doing this, I have a HUGE garage it can be done in. 

Thanks


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe Extreme Detail are in your area mate.

Robbie


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope this helps.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Second vote for Extreme detail one of a handful of the original detailers with many years experience unlike now a days were if you have a machine or three and after a year your better than anyone on here cracks me up.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:lol: Returning to topic now we have our bitterness out :lol:

Have a look at the link above. Not sure if Xtreme Detail is in there, but Mike is from Elgin so very near to you so worth a shout. :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

if it was my car then kg and caledonia would be the ones who i would have doing it. they post up everycar they doo and they are always to a first class high standard. the best in scotland imo.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

First off thanks to robbie and to grizzle for the shout. 

And dave I stay in nairn not elgin so I'm only 16 miles away

P.s ross that is a very big claim your making as have you seen everybodys work in scotland


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Are we going to have this infighting every time a member asks for a local detailer in Scotland.


No, we most certainly are not, and I agree it does seem to be an ongoing thing. I don't know what the history is, or what any personal feuds are fuelling these, and tbh. I don't need to know....all I know is....he's called the Stig. Oh no that's not right is it? :lol: All I know is, it doesn't look good for anyone involved and reflects poorly on this section and DW as a whole, so enough gents, _please_.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

IMO all that is needed in these threads is " Mr X is in your area" or "I can recommend Mr X" then let the OP make his/her own mind up who he decides to use. 
Not "MR X is good and everyone is s...e"
Just my thoughts


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

its hard to define who is the best but just to clarify what i`m getting at

dave kg and caledonia put every car they doo up in the studio with a detailed write up, which is very informative. they also take time to answer pms and any questions, they produce a very high standard of work, they dedicate a fair bit of time to help out with people on dw and they are generally nice guys.

im sure that there are detailers that are close to you that are just as capable but from my point of view from what i have gained and learned on machine polishing etc. the bulk of this has been from these two guys. just so you know why i think this.

there are probably detailers in your are who are just as capable


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

........And that conclude the party political broadcast by Ross_1888 on behalf of Dave and Gordon. I hope you're getting paid for your canvassing?

Ross your posts like these always seem a little contrived, a wee bit _too much_, you know? I think that's why you get replies like you do.

Can I just say, if it were me, I'd be happy with satisfied customers giving me a glowing report to would be new clients? I'd be just as happy for them to do it via PM too.

I am sure Dave and Gordon must be a little embarrassed each time this *** for tat appears in this section through no fault of their own. It does look a wee bit petty.
Just MY opinion.
:thumb:


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the input everyone. 

TBH im not after a really expensive detail as im more of a power freak than clean freak, just want rid fo the swirls thats on her, i will be contacting Mike to see what he can offer since he is only in Nairn, plus i have seen alot of Mikes work and everyone locally speaks very highly of him. 


Thanks for all the other offers tho.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Connor, glad you are sorted apologies for locking this thread but there does seem to be some 'infighting' north of the border and I will not allow it to continue.


----------

